# Signs of food stuck on roof of mouth?



## Constantine (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey guys. So recently I've been noticing Popo make these strange mouth sounds, you know that sound that you make with your mouth as if you're trying to taste your own tongue? or when you lick your lips? kinda like a saliva tongue thing i really dont know how to describe it but anyways popo has been doing it for about a week now....

I'm worried he could have some food caught on the roof of his mouth. He's acting normal, he poops a lot which is normal and its the same color, he's still active running on his wheel every night because every morning i see that his wheel has major poop smudges (sorry that's gross), he is drinking ive checked him and he doesnt seem to be showing any signs of a cold or URI, he doesnt have a runny nose he is not sneezing he's just making that sound i honestly don't know if its bothering me more than its bothering him, or maybe he has just made a habit of making that sound? he seems to be normal and he doesnt look uncomfortable

ive tried checking his mouth but he just wont open them,,,, so what are some signs that there is food there? and if there is food stuck in his mouth will he be able to get it out himself?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I wish I knew more about this so I could help you.


----------

